
Wanna faster video startup time? URL.createObjectURL to the rescue - dreampeppers99
https://leandromoreira.com.br/2018/08/10/wanna-faster-video-startup-time-url-createobjecturl-to-the-rescue/
======
londons_explore
HTTP/2 server push would seem like a better solution here.

That way you don't have to base64 encode the content (bloated and more cpu to
decode), and don't blow out gzip compression dictionaries.

------
manorwar8
The segment using Uint8Array is nice this same object is used to load some
files on the browser itself.

------
zunzun
wanna

~~~
dang
Could you please stop posting unsubstantive comments to Hacker News?

